

Show HN: A site for code reviews - jsaunders

Create a review as you would on pastebin, then any line in a review can be clicked to leave a comment. Comments appear under the line they reference and can be hidden by clicking the red tabs on the left or right. You can optionally toggle all comments by clicking the speech bubble at the top of the review. You don't have to have an account to create a review or leave a comment.<p>I plan on adding multi-file reviews as well as version control access in the next few releases. After that I plan on making some IDE plugins to allow users to send code directly to the site via their IDE.<p>Let me know what you think. (I haven't done a lot of IE testing yet so there could be some issues there)<p>https://codetique.com
======
ayers
It might be just me but initially I had trouble working out how to hide the
comments. It wasn't blatantly obvious to me what would happen when I clicked
on the red tab. It might be helpful putting "Show" or "Hide" in the title of
the tab?

~~~
jsaunders
That's a good idea, the current titles for them aren't all that useful.

------
rubypay
One minor problem I found is that when commenting, the submit button shouldn't
actually submit if the captcha is blank -- otherwise the entire comment gets
lost as the page is reloaded. Otherwise, the site looks great!

~~~
jsaunders
Oh good point. I completely forgot to check that.

